# تعليم اللغة الانجليزية كورس كامل وانت قاعد فى البيت



## لوجيينا (23 مايو 2012)

*











تعليم اللغة الانجليزية كورس كامل وانت قاعد فى البيت



تعلم واحترف اللغة الانجليزية بأرقى وأقوى مجموعة كورسات لتعليم اللغة الانجليزية فى العالم

يشرفنا أن نقدم لكم عرضنا الذي يتيح لك أن تتقن اللغة الإنجليزية وأن تجيدها من الألف إلى الياء إجادة تامة 
يمكنك أن تستفيد من هذا العرض أيا كان مستواك في اللغة الإنجليزية : 
فإذا كنت مبتدئا فإنه بإمكانك أن ترقي من مستواك في اللغة الإنجليزية وإلى أعلى الدرجات .
وإذا كنت متوسطا فإنك ستتحول بفضل هذا العرض إى إنسان متميز في اللغة الإنجليزية .
لن تحتاج إلى معلم يتقاضى منك المئات من الجنيهات .
لن تحتاج إلى الالتحاق بالدورات التي تستنفذ وقتك وجهدك ومالك .
لن تقول بعد اليوم أنا جاهل في اللغة الإنجليزية أو حتى ضعيف فيها .
ستعلم نفسك بنفسك وفي وقت قياسي .
تستطيع أن تتعلم في المنزل وأن تتلقى دروسك وأنت جالس أمام الكمبيوتر ووفرنا لك التعليم التفاعلي الذي يضمن لك ألا تكون متلقيا سلبيا وإنما مشارك المعلم وتجيب على أسئلته وتختبر نفسك وقدراتك ومدى فهمك للدروس .

أيها الإخوة والأخوات في زمننا هذا بات من الضروري إتقان اللغة الإنجليزية , وأسهل طريقة لذلك هي تلقيها من نفس الناطقين بها والتحدث بها قدر الإمكان 





يوجد سبع كورسات مختلفة مجمعة بالكامل كل كورس يتكون من مجموعة فيديوهات لا تقل عن 30 مقطع فيديو
المقطع لا تقل مدته عن 20 دقيقة ولكن بانتهائك من كورس واحد ينقلك الى المستوى الثانى ثم الثالث وهكذا

الكورس مرتب بالارقام من 1 الى الاخر بحيث يفيدك ويديك المادة العلمية كلها اللى انت هتحتاجها

English Courses From Beginner To Advanced

لتعلم الانجليزية

English Courses From Beginner To Advanced

وفى النهاية ارجوا ان يكون الموضوع اعجبكم لا تنسونى من صالح دعائكم

​*


----------

